# nice memory lane spring swap pics!!



## crazyhawk (Apr 27, 2013)

A great meet with great bikes and really great guys!!  That's my bike by the water in downtown Grand Rapids.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 27, 2013)

*More Pics*

MLC spring 2013


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 27, 2013)

*few more*

More MLC April 2013


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 27, 2013)

Couple more.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 27, 2013)

And the winner goes to........  It's a tie! The tall tank Ranger & the Elgin Robin!
Congrats MLC, Collect your prize at the end of the evening.


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm loving the M&S Golden Zephyr!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 27, 2013)

*Nice Pics!*

Thanks for posting the pictures guys. It's nice to see some of the stuff that was there.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 27, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> I'm loving the M&S Golden Zephyr!!!!!!!




I hope some one will post better pics of it.

The Colson single bar was a favorite of mine.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 27, 2013)

Those are awesome!!!!


----------



## kos22us (Apr 27, 2013)

these are great pics of killer bikes, but is this all stuff that was for sale or do alot people take stuff just to show ?


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 29, 2013)

kos22us said:


> these are great pics of killer bikes, but is this all stuff that was for sale or do alot people take stuff just to show ?




Nearly everything was for sale. From projects to show bikes


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 29, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> I'm loving the M&S Golden Zephyr!!!!!!!




Me too - that's a great tank.


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 30, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> MLC spring 2013



 That black tricycle, isn't that a Pierce head badge on the front and not an Emblem badge? If it is, that answers a Pierce/Emblem tricycle question that has been bugging me. Man, that's another rare tricycle I would have loved to buy. 

Dave


----------



## bricycle (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks like a Pierce to me Dave!


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 30, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Looks like a Pierce to me Dave!




That's what I was thinking...definitely has a Pierce shape to it. I have seen catalog photos (1930s Island Cycle Supply copy purchased from the CABE) of this tricycle design, with the angling curve in the rear part of the frame and reinforcing gusset where frame and head tube meet, badged as an Emblem, but called a Pierce design in the text. I had never actually seen one like this badged as a Pierce and wasn't sure Pierce ever even produced the trike they were credited with designing. Thought maybe they turned all their designs and tooling over to Emblem for actual production. Finally found an answer to that trike mystery! Thank you very much for posting these pics!  That little streamlined trike is super cool looking, too!

Dave


----------

